# Cheeky end to advertising [Hilarious!]



## Hooked (5/9/19)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2019-09-03_cheeky-end-to-advertising.html

3 Sept. 2019
New Zealand

Alt has launched possibly the last significant marketing campaign for vaping in New Zealand; the largest Kiwi-owned vaping company is both unapologetic and frustrated. The campaign will include posters and televisions commercials as the Government is about to introduce legislation to regulate vaping.

Announcements by the government now point to a complete ban on television, social media on all other forms of advertising - akin to the well-established marketing prohibition around tobacco.

Alt believes Big Tobacco’s attitude and antics have been damaging to the whole sector. On the AM Show, Associate Health Minister Jenny Salesa said: “The legislation that I’m bringing through in the next few weeks will actually make sure that all of the advertising that is allowed at the moment for vaping, it will no longer be allowed in the very near future.”

Director of Alt New Zealand, Jonathan Devery, responded by saying ... “What our campaign will highlight is just how ridiculous it is that we can’t show people smoking nor can we make any health claims about vaping despite its effectiveness. So, tongue in cheek, this campaign replaces people holding cigarettes with people holding a carrot, broccolini, rhubarb, or a banana.”

[...]

*[Here are the ads!]   *
Carrot 
Broccolini
Banana
Rhubarb

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------

